# لحام البلاستك



## عمراياد (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخوتي الكرام اليكم هذه المعلومة في لحام البلاستك :

نستطيع لحام البلاستيك الحراري (thermoplastic ) عن طريق توليد اهتزازات ميكانيكيه على سطح التلامس للقطع المراد لحامها مع تطبيق ضغط عليها مما يؤدي الى تلدن البلاستيك في منطقة التلامس مسببا إلتحام القطعتين .
تدعى هذه الطريقة بــ اللحام بالامواج فوق الصوتيه (ultrasonic)

مميزاتها:

• اهم ما في هذه الطريقه انها سريعه ( أقل من ثانيه ) وقويه ( أقوى بمرات من المواد اللاصقه ) ونظيفه وغير مكلفه .​
• يفضل ان تكون القطع المراد لحامها من نفس الماده البلاستيكيه مع العلم أنه من الممكن لحام قطع من مواد مختلفه بشرط أن تكون متجانسه كيميائيا ولها نفس درجة حرارة الإنصهار تقريبا مثالها الـ abs مع الاكريليك كما يمكن لحام البلاستيك مع المعدن بهذه الطريقه .

مبدأ العمل : 

يقوم المولد ( generator )بتحويل الطاقه الكهربائيه إلى التردد والفولط المطلوبين من قبل المحول ( transducer ) الذي يقوم بدوره بتحويلها الى إهتزازات ميكانيكيه يستقبلها المضخم (booster ) ويقوم بتضخيمها ونقلها الى قرن الماكينه ( horn ) الذي يقوم بنقل هذه الاهتزازات الى القطع المراد لحامها , تكون مجموعة المحول والمضخم والقرن محموله على حامل موصول بمكبس هواء مهمته تحريك المجموعة الى الاسفل لتطبيق الضغط الازم لإتمام عملية اللحام . 

تكون القطع المراد لحامها مثبته على طاوله الماكينه تماما تحت قرن الماكينه ( horn ) .

تحتوي الماكينه على لوحة تحكم يستطيع المشغل من خلالها تحديد الضغط والتردد والزمن اللازم لإتمام عملية اللحام .

• يصنع القرن ( horn ) من خلائط معدنيه عالية الصلابه ويعتبر اهم قطعة في الماكينه من حيث التصميم حيث أن مقدار دقة التصميم و التنفيذ يحدد مدى نجاح عملية اللحام لهذا يجب أن يصنع من قبل شركات مختصه بمكائن اللحام بالآمواج فوق الصوتيه .

• أما القطع المراد لحامها فيجب أن تصمم بطريقة تلائم عملية اللحام حيث يجب تقليل سطح التلامس بين القطعتين قدر الإمكان .



ارجو ممن لديه اي معلومة بخصوص لحام البلاستك ان لايبخل علينا بها


تحياتي:84:
​


----------



## basemmmo (28 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية لكن نريد معلومات اكثر اذا امكن


----------



## أكويلاني (28 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه معلومات جديده واول مره اسمعها

انشاء الله احد يجي يكمل على المعومت ويدعمنا بصور 

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## أكويلاني (28 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه معلومات جديده واول مره اسمعها

انشاء الله احد يجي يكمل على المعومت ويدعمنا بصور 

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## د.محبس (28 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع لافت للنظر هل لديك صور اذا امكن او بحثت لنا عن ذلك


----------



## عمراياد (28 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لكم على المرور في موضوعي :34:

وفي المرفقات معلومات اكثر عن الموضوع حصلت عليها من خلال بحثي في الانترنت

تحياتي​


----------

